# detailing news- IOdetail stocking liquid Elements polisher



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check the news



IODETAIL said:


> We've got the lastest LE - Liquid Elements A1000 V3 - Mini Nano Polisher in stock.
> 
> Now featuring bright orange highlights.
> 
> Check it out here


----------

